# SAREX B.C. Oct. 15



## MarkOttawa (13 Oct 2006)

Preparing for a disaster at sea
Oct. 10
http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20061010/index.shtml



> The seas around Cowichan Bay will be abuzz with activity Oct. 15 when a B.C. Ferry struggles through a major marine disaster as part of a joint search and rescue exercise known as SAREX.
> 
> The Joint Rescue Coordination Centre (JRCC), and 15 other emergency and law enforcement agencies will work together to conduct the exercise throughout the day.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------

